# trainers in ohio and wisconsin



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

precious12 said:


> Hi...does anybody know of mark smith in ohio and if he is a good trainer and good to buy from or donna duams/shelly harms in wisconsin if they are good and reputable. thanks


A little more info is needed. What type of training does Mark do? Is he breed and discipline specific? Same with the two women....breed specific?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

The Harms are very good people.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

go to the AQHA website and look up the list of professional horsemen that fit your discipline


----------

